# Was tun nach DSL Ausbau?



## noname545 (15. August 2012)

tach an alle,
bei uns wurde vor 2 Monaten Glasfaser verlegt, laut Telekom soll jetzt bis zu DSL 50000 Verfügbar sein. Ok hört sich gut an, aber ich als 1und1 Kunde habe immer noch DSL 2000.
Also habe ich mit 1und1 telefoniert und gesagt das bei uns ausgebaut wurde, sie schauten nach und sagten mir das bei mir nur 4500 DSL verfügbar sei. Aber nicht mal das bekomme ich.
Laut 1und1 wurde der Auftrag abgelehnt. Dann habe ich nochmal angerufen, und jetzt wollen sie von mir einen Gemeindebestätigung als Beweis das der Ausbau abgeschlossen ist, was ich nicht bekomme. Mir wurde gesagt das 1und1 mit der Telekom selber Kontakt aufnehemen soll, und ein Beweis für den Ausbau nicht nötig ist. 
Was soll ich jetzt machen? finde es einfach eine Frechheit, mich als Kunde einen Beweis suchen zu lassen, das ist doch nicht meine Aufgabe. Unsere Geimende hat jedem ein Rundschreiben mitgegeben, und es steht ganz groß da das jetzt eine höhere Braitbandverbidung verfürbar ist.
Wenn mir jemand ein paar Tips gegben kann was ich noch tun könnte, währe das sicher sehr hilfreich.

mfg


----------



## Hatuja (15. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, wie das genau geregelt ist, aber ich denke, dass du da nicht viel machen kannst. Außer natürlich zur Telekom zu wechseln...
Denn ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass wenn die Telekom neue Leitungen legt, sie für eine bestimmte Zeit (ich meine 2 Jahre) das alleinige Nutzungsrecht hat, die Leitung also nicht an z.B. 1&1 untervermieten müssen.

Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du 1&1 dazu verpflichten kannst, dir eine bessere Leitung zu suchen. Sie machen Angebote mit verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten, aus denen du wählen kannst. Ein Recht darauf, dass sie dir immer neue Angebote mit schnelleren Leitungen unterbreiten, hast du wohl ehr nicht...


----------



## Star_KillA (15. August 2012)

Wenn 1 und 1 dich so anscheißt , würde ich einfach wechseln ? Warum sollte ich mich mit den Spacken weiter rumärgern , dann geh doch zur Telekom.


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wenn 1 und 1 dich so anscheißt , würde ich einfach wechseln ? Warum sollte ich mich mit den Spacken weiter rumärgern , dann geh doch zur Telekom.


 
Das wird er sicherlich auch wollen, nur ist die Frage, ob das so einfach geht. 

@noname545: Wann läuft denn dein Vertrag bei 1und1 aus ?

Ich denke, du wirst dort nichts machen können. 1und1 liefert die Leistung und nur weil jetzt jemand anderes kommt, 
der mehr bietet, ist das noch lange kein Sonderkündigungsgrund. Da musst du eben solange warten, bis dein Vertrag bei 1und1 ausläuft. 
Du könntest allerdings mal mit der Telekom sprechen und fragen, was man da machen kann. Es gibt einige Anbieter, die übernehmen solang
die Kosten für den alten Anbieter. Ob das die Telekom macht, weiß ich allerdings nicht und es wäre auch fraglich, ob man 2 DSL Anschlüsse
parallel laufen lassen kann. "KabelDSL" und "TelefonDSL" wäre sicherlich möglich, aber bei dir wird das etwas komplizierter. Man könnte natürlich 
auch 1und1 dazu bringen, dass die Leitungen gekappt werden und nur die Telekom den Anschluss liefert, du allerdings weiterhin die Grundgebühren 
für den 1und1 Anschluss bezahlst.


----------



## noname545 (15. August 2012)

der Vetrag läuft noch bis mitte 2013.
Aber 4500DSL ist möglich auch das wurde von der Telekom abgelehnt. Naja ich bin nur bei 1und1 weil das Angebot so günstig ist, bis jetzt hatte ich keine großen Probleme.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. August 2012)

(A)DSL 50000 steht sicher nicht zur verfügung.  Das gibts gar nicht.
Wenn schon dann VDSL 50.
Und wenn 1&1 in deinem Gebiet VDSL nicht anbietet/anbieten will dann sind sie auch nicht dazu verpflichtet.
Egal ob sie die Leitungen von der Telekom bekommen würden oder nicht.


----------



## Decrypter (16. August 2012)

> finde es einfach eine Frechheit, mich als Kunde einen Beweis suchen zu lassen, das ist doch nicht meine Aufgabe.



Und ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit, das sich die Wettbewerber immer liebend gerne in das gemachte Nest setzen wollen, ohne 1 Cent dafür in die Finger genommen zu haben !

Jetzt mal im Klartext: Die Telekom hat in Kooperation mit deiner Gemeinde eine nicht unerhebliche Summe investiert, um dort hohe Bandbreiten zu ermöglichen. Damit sich diese Investitionen auch rentieren, hat die Telekom für die nächsten Jahre auf die neu erstellten Outdoor DSLAMs das alleinige Zugriffsrecht. Die Wettbewerber bleiben komplett ausgeschlossen. Was ich auch völlig richtig so finde ! Denn es muß das Unternehmen zum Zuge kommen, das bereit war, Geld in einen Outdoor Ausbau zu investieren. Und genau das machen die billigen Brüder vom Wettbewerb auf gar keinen Fall. Die möchten sich lieber mit null Investitionen in die fertigen Ausbauten einmieten, da man damit kein wirtschaftliches Risiko eingeht. Das überläßt man lieber anderen ...

Du wolltest billig. Und genau das hast du auch bekommen. Also mußt du auch auf VDSL verzichten, solange du bei 00 bist.


----------



## noname545 (16. August 2012)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Und ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit, das sich die Wettbewerber immer liebend gerne in das gemachte Nest setzen wollen, ohne 1 Cent dafür in die Finger genommen zu haben !
> 
> Jetzt mal im Klartext: Die Telekom hat in Kooperation mit deiner Gemeinde eine nicht unerhebliche Summe investiert, um dort hohe Bandbreiten zu ermöglichen. Damit sich diese Investitionen auch rentieren, hat die Telekom für die nächsten Jahre auf die neu erstellten Outdoor DSLAMs das alleinige Zugriffsrecht. Die Wettbewerber bleiben komplett ausgeschlossen. Was ich auch völlig richtig so finde ! Denn es muß das Unternehmen zum Zuge kommen, das bereit war, Geld in einen Outdoor Ausbau zu investieren. Und genau das machen die billigen Brüder vom Wettbewerb auf gar keinen Fall. Die möchten sich lieber mit null Investitionen in die fertigen Ausbauten einmieten, da man damit kein wirtschaftliches Risiko eingeht. Das überläßt man lieber anderen ...
> 
> Du wolltest billig. Und genau das hast du auch bekommen. Also mußt du auch auf VDSL verzichten, solange du bei 00 bist.



ja aber unsere Gemeinde hat Unterschriften gesammelt um überhaupt den Umbau zu ermöglichen. Jeder Einwohner musste einen bestimmten Betrag zahlen. Gesammtkosten 150000€. Der Auftrag ging dann an die Telekom.
Ich habe ausserdem nicht gesagt das ich VDSL will, wo bitte habe ich das geschrieben, nur das Telekom das jetzt anbietet. Ich möchte nur 16000.


----------



## Gothic1806 (16. August 2012)

Die wirst du aber von 1&1 nicht bekommen wie geschrieben also bleib bis 2013 bei denen und dann kannst ja wechseln is ja nicht mehr lang hin .


Mfg   Markus


----------



## Astrong (16. August 2012)

Wenn du unbedingt die 50k haben willst, dann schließ doch einfach nen vdsl vertrag bei der telekom ab und lass diesen parallel zum 1&1 laufen.
Du kannst halt eben nur einen Anschluss nutzen, sofern du standardgemäß nur einen Hausanschluss hast


----------



## noname545 (16. August 2012)

ich möchte aber keine 50k 16000 langt mir. Ich währe schon längst bei der Telekom wenns nicht so teuer währe.


----------



## fear.de (16. August 2012)

Bei 1und1 hast du immer die Möglichkeit deinen Vertrag zu kündigen, kostet aber auch 100€ , musst du also entscheiden ob sich das für dich lohnt oder nicht, mir wäre es das Wert


----------



## my_gen3 (16. August 2012)

Wenn Du die neuen Telekomleitungen nutzen möchtest, wirst Du auch nicht drum herum kommen bei denen einen Vertrag abzuschließen. Du kannst ja jetzt schon mal fristgerecht zum Vertragsende bei 1&1 kündigen: Vielleicht machen sie dir ja ein neues Angebot.


----------



## noname545 (16. August 2012)

der Grund warum ich noch bei dem Haufen bin: zahle 30€ montl. + Hardware und 4 Sim Karten Gratis. Habe grad bei Tkom geschaut..... gibts net
Ne Nachricht von Telekom , weil ich gesagt habe das mein Anbieter mir keine höhere leitung geben weil die Telekom neue Leitungen für neu Kunden reserviert, um neue Kunden "anzulocken".
"Der Anbieter möchte diese Aussage bitte öffentlich wiederholen, für  soche Verleumdungen interessieren sich nicht nur Anwälte sondern auch  die Bundesnetzagentur.        " das wars.....


----------



## Spieler22 (16. August 2012)

Die haben alle einen an der Klatsche.... 
Es ist bald so als ob diese Unternehmen gar keine neuen Kunden gewinnen möchte. Ich meine was ist das für eine Antwort von der Telekom? ( Wenn sie in Gänze da steht ) Warum unterbreiten die dir kein Angebot oder sonst was 
Im Moment ist es in Deutschland so, dass alle 100% Geld haben wollen und die Leistung einfach nicht bringen für die man bezahlt. Und das in allen Bereichen!

Kleines Beispiel(OFFTOPIC): 
Auto zur Wartung in die Werkstatt. Explizit gesagt ich will KEIN Wischwasser aufgefüllt haben( der alte Wintermist muss raus) 
So Nachmittags wieder hin und was steht auf der Rechnung: Wischwasser.... 
Auf meine Reklamation hin gabs dann noch den Spruch. Da ist ja das Papier für die neue Rechnung die ich jetzt drucken muss teurer "brabbel in Bart brabbel". Keine Entschuldigung, dass ich jetzt wieder 5 Liter Scheibenwasser rauspusten muss und ein Fehler gemacht wurde.
Definitiv mein letzter Besuch in dieser Werkstatt. 

Beispiel 2( Mehr zum Thema): 
-Telekom jeden Monat Rechnung falsch bei ner DSL/Telefonflat, immer berechnete Ortsgespräche
-Hochtelefoniert bis zum Vorstand
- Zitat: "Bei Ihren Umsätzen Herr xy, reißen wir uns für Sie nun wahrlich kein Bein aus" 
Ich wollte von dem keine Glasfaserleitung oder ne Serverfarm sondern einfach nur ne beschissene richtige Rechnung 
Seitdem, nie wieder Telekom


----------



## K3n$! (16. August 2012)

@noname: Es wird für dich aber höchstwahrscheinlich nur DSL2000 oder VDSL50 geben. 
Das liegt einfach mit der verwendeten Technik zusammen.

Und ich kann da Decrypter nur beipflichten: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal 
Ich denke, du kannst dir vielleicht vorstellen, warum die Telekom so "viel teurer" ist als der Saftladen von 1und1:
Eben weil sie nur wenig für Service und Ausbau ausgeben. Dafür lockt man lieber die Kunden mit DSL16000 und
tollen Routern, Handy-Sim-Karten und weiterem Zeug. Das aus DSL16000 hinterher nur DSL2000 wird, merkt man erst
nach Abschluss des Vertrags. 

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich aus dem Vertrag rauskaufen und zur Telekom wechseln.


----------



## Spieler22 (16. August 2012)

Wie geschrieben ist der Telekomservice praktisch auch nicht vorhanden. Zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen :/


----------



## K3n$! (16. August 2012)

Spieler22 schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben ist der Telekomservice praktisch auch nicht vorhanden. Zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen :/


 
Wie bei jedem großen Anbieter gibt es auch bei der Telekom sehr durchwachsene Ergebnisse was den Service anbelangt. 
Verglichen mit 1und1 ist der Service aber um Welten besser.


----------



## Dennisth (16. August 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Wie bei jedem großen Anbieter gibt es auch bei der Telekom sehr durchwachsene Ergebnisse was den Service anbelangt.
> Verglichen mit 1und1 ist der Service aber um Welten besser.


 
Ich würde hier nicht so auf 1und1 bashen, nur weil DU mal damit schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht hast. Sorry, aber man sollte sich VOHER erkundigen, welchen Speed man bekommt. Ich habe auch einen 16k Tarif gebucht, aber es waren nur 6k verfügbar und was hat 1&1 im Gegensatz zur Telekom gemacht? Vertrag auf 6k geändert und billiger gemacht...

Soviel zu: 1&1 ist schrott und Telekom ist super...

@Topic:
Einfach mal bei 1&1 fragen wieviel es kostet dich "freizukaufen" und dann kannst du ja zur den Anbieter wechseln.


----------



## K3n$! (16. August 2012)

@Dennisth: Solche Probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit hatte ich nicht. 
Allerdings habe ich mehrmals den miserablen Support von 1und1 genießen dürfen. 
Uns wurden Pakete untergejubelt, die wir nie gebucht haben. 
Obwohl es sich dabei nur monatlich um ein paar Euro handelte: Kein Einsehen, keine Kulanz.
Bei Bekannten durfte ich mit der 5€-Hotline sprechen, die mich sehr unfreundlich behandelte, 
obwohl man ihr gegenüber freundlich auftrat. 
Des Weiteren lese ich sehr häufig von anderen über den Support bzw. über die Qualität. 

Natürlich kann ich hier nur von meinen bzw. von wenigen anderen Meinungen über die Telekom sprechen. 
Die sind aber deutlich positiver als von 1und1. Die Hotline ist bei der Telekom immer kostenlos und nicht 
nur aus dem Netz der Telekom, wie es bei 1und1 der Fall ist. Was machen die Leute, bei denen nichts mehr läuft ?
Die müssen dann bezahlen ... 

Außerdem bietet die Telekom auch mal Zahlungen an, wenn etwas nicht lief. 

Positives und Negatives wird man bei jedem Anbieter finden, aber es gibt einige, da häuft sich das Negative mehr
als bei anderen


----------



## noname545 (16. August 2012)

hotline bei 1und1 ist auch kostenlos aber wie ihr alle geschriebn habt werde ich, sobald der Vertrag ausläuft zu Telekom wechseln. Muss halt dann ohne diese SIM Karten auskommen.
Hier mal eine freundlichere Antwort von einem Tkom Mitarbeiter: Wenn DSL ausgebaut wird, sind wir nicht verpflichtet, dies direkt an  Mitbewerber zu vermieten. Selbstverständlich sind wir selbst daran  interessiert, unsere eigenen Kunden mit einer hohen DSL Geschwindigkeit  zu versorgen. Schade, dass unsere eigenen Produkte als "Lockmittel"  angesehen werden.


----------



## SSchaffrath (18. August 2012)

Wollt auch nochmal was zum Thema Service sagen.

Und zwar ist es einfach schon soweit das sich die Unternehmen garkeine Sorge mehr um Kunden machen müssen/wollen da sich die Unternehmen zu 100% darauf berufen, das heutzutage einfach die Leute auf die ganzen Sachen angewiesen sind, aus welchen gründen auch immer.
Und das ist ja nicht nur so im DSL Sektor so, generell bei allem was Verkauf wird, und zur Selbstverständlichkeit zählt. Finds echt unerträglich inzwichen...


----------



## Decrypter (18. August 2012)

> Hier mal eine freundlichere Antwort von einem Tkom Mitarbeiter: Wenn DSL  ausgebaut wird, sind wir nicht verpflichtet, dies direkt an   Mitbewerber zu vermieten. Selbstverständlich sind wir selbst daran   interessiert, unsere eigenen Kunden mit einer hohen DSL Geschwindigkeit   zu versorgen.



Da Mann hat da ja nur Recht !
Wenn ich als Unternehmen eine Menge Geld in die Hand nehmen tue, um meinen Kunden statt einer langsamen DSL Leitung, weil eben der HVT schon sehr weit entfernt ist, jetzt einen sehr schnellen DSL Anschluss anbieten zu können, dann kann es nicht Sinn so einer Aktion sein, das dann andere Anbieter die eigentlich für die eigenen Kunden aufgebaute DSL Infrastruktur für nen Appel und nen Ei einfach nutzen können. Also mit null Aufwand den maximalen Profit einfahren. Wenn dem so wäre, würden die Kunden zu dem ISP rennen, der die gleiche Bandbreite für 30€ anbieten kann, weil er eben nichts investiert hat, statt zu dem Anbieter, der viel Geld investiert hat und dadurch auch anders kalkulieren muß. Bei der Telekom kommt noch erschwerend dazu, das diese der Regulierung unterliegt. Die Telekom muß sich alle Tarife durch die Bundesnetzkasper gehehmigen lassen !

Um beim Beispiel VDSL zu bleiben. 00 bietet VDSL 50 für 34€ an. Davon gehen 10€ für die TAL Miete ab und würden sie VDSL via Bitstream anbieten, nochmal 5 € für die Nutzung der DSL Hardware der Telekom. Das sind ca 15€ Festkosten und damit war es das, weil eine evtl. Entstörung der TAL bzw. der DSL Technik in den Preisen inbegriffen sind. So ist es also nicht verwunderlich, das die Telekom ohne Rahmenvertrag keine anderen Anbieter in ihren Ausbauten haben will. Das ist auch von den Bundesnetzkaspern so abgesegnet, was natürlich für einen Aufschrei unter den Billiganbietern gesorgt hat. Das es auch anders geht zeigt ja, das die Telekom mit einigen anderen Anbietern Kooperationsverträge abgeschlossen hat, wo man z.B. die Netze des jeweils anderen nutzen kann. Das ist auch völlig in Ordnung, da ein Unternehmen alleine niemals dazu in der Lage wäre, sehr hohe Bandbreiten großflächig anzubieten. Und nur so kann es funktionieren, hohe Bandbreiten möglichs großflächig zu ermöglichen. Aber niemals damit, ein Unternehmen alles bezahlen zu lassen und sich dann einfach ins gemachte Nest zu setzen. Das ist Schmarotzertum und das können die billigen Hanseln sehr gut. Würde man auch in den Ausbau investieren, wären die Dumping Preise niemals zu halten !


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. August 2012)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Da Mann hat da ja nur Recht !


Sach mal, schreibt du nur oder liest du auch? Ich glaube nicht!



> Wenn ich als Unternehmen eine Menge Geld in die Hand nehmen tue, um meinen Kunden statt einer langsamen DSL Leitung, weil eben der HVT schon sehr weit entfernt ist, jetzt einen sehr schnellen DSL Anschluss anbieten zu können, dann kann es nicht Sinn so einer Aktion sein, das dann andere Anbieter die eigentlich für die eigenen Kunden aufgebaute DSL Infrastruktur für nen Appel und nen Ei einfach nutzen können. Also mit null Aufwand den maximalen Profit einfahren.


Achso, und die tkom bezahlt alle ihre leitungen selbst? Ich zitiere:


noname545 schrieb:


> ja aber unsere Gemeinde hat Unterschriften gesammelt um überhaupt den Umbau zu ermöglichen. Jeder Einwohner musste einen bestimmten Betrag zahlen. Gesammtkosten 150000€. Der Auftrag ging dann an die Telekom.


So wie ich das sehe, haben hier die bürger den ausbau bezahlt. Dennoch gehören nun der tkom die leitungen was in meinen augen nicht angehen kann oder baust du dir ein haus von deinem geld und bezahlst anschließend miete um es nutzen zu können? Wenigsten verbilligte tarife hätten drin sein müssen, wenn man die zuleitung schon selbst bezahlt!
Allerdings erwähne ich jetzt mal nicht, das auch der großteil der kupfer-leitungen vom steuerzahler bezahlt wurden und die bei der privatisierung der tkom selbiger hinterher geschmissen wurden. Ich hätte diese ja in eine non-profit gesellschaft überführt, so das sich alle einmieten müssen. (gleiches recht für alle)



> Davon gehen 10€ für die TAL Miete ab und würden sie VDSL via Bitstream anbieten, nochmal 5 € für die Nutzung der DSL Hardware der Telekom. Das sind ca 15€ Festkosten


Und das ist noch zuviel. Wie bereits geschrieben hat die tal bereits der steuerzahler bezahlt (für die tkom also 10€ rein-gewinn). Lediglich bei der technik-miete kann es nach meinem dafürhalten etwas mehr sein, auch wenn nur die linecard gemietet wird. Was dahinter kommt (server) ist die technik des isp`s. (also von 1&1,vodafone, o2 usw.)


> und damit war es das, weil eine evtl. Entstörung der TAL bzw. der DSL Technik in den Preisen inbegriffen sind.


Und da wird ja sooo viel gemacht. Ein inteligenter techniker klimpert dafür 5 min. auf seiner computertastatur herum oder muß notfalls mal zum kunden um am apl zu messen. Weitergehendes, wie schacht-arbeiten um an die leitung zu kommen, wird der reseller mit sicherheit bezahlen müssen.


> Das es auch anders geht zeigt ja, das die Telekom mit einigen anderen Anbietern Kooperationsverträge abgeschlossen hat, wo man z.B. die Netze des jeweils anderen nutzen kann. Das ist auch völlig in Ordnung, da ein Unternehmen alleine niemals dazu in der Lage wäre, sehr hohe Bandbreiten großflächig anzubieten.


Da wäre ich generell dafür, aber bei solchen verhandlungen wird die tkom die regeln aufstellen und das bestimmt nicht zu ihrem nachteil. Kleinere anbieter können da aber auch nicht gegen halten wodurch sowas eher die ausnahme bleiben wird.


> Und nur so kann es funktionieren, hohe Bandbreiten möglichs großflächig zu ermöglichen.


 Kleinere anbeiter schaffen es aber auch. Wieso dann nicht die tkom? ...Achso, ich hab vergessen das die tkom eine aktiengesellschaft ist und von daher maximalen gewinn erwirtschaften muß damit die aktionäre auch eine dividende erhalten können... (wenn du sarkasmus findest, darfst du ihn behalten )


----------



## noname545 (18. August 2012)

mal sehen wie es bei uns weiter geht, ich glaub nicht das die ganzen Einwohner Tkom Kunden sind, und wenn die auch keinen bessere leitung bekommen dann hat sich der Umbau voll gelohnt.
Ich finde die Angebote von Tkom einfach schlecht, da bietet 1und1 mehr an, ich muss zu geben das ich bis auf das Leitungsproblem sehr zufreiden bin, aber 1und1 kann ja dagegen nix tun.
Wegen der Baustelle musste ich auch nen Umweg für die arbeit nehemen was mich vorher nicht gestört hat, aber jetzt kotzt mich das an

EDIT: Frage wegen der verpflichtung der Leitungen. Wenn Telekom dazu nicht verpflichtet ist dann geben sie die Leitung ja nie her d.h die Einwohner die einen bessere Leitung wollen, MÜSSEN zu Telekom wechseln?
das st doch so einen Art Lokckmittel. Also braucht die sich nicht wundern, wenn ihre Produkte als Lockmittel angesehen wird


----------



## my_gen3 (19. August 2012)

Frage: Wie groß ist der Ort und wer hat da wie viel bezahlt und für was genau? Bzw. da hat jeder der was bezahlt hat sicher etwas schriftliches wo solche Details stehen. 
Ich kenn solche Projekte von der Telekom eigentlich nur so, dass der Ort dann gewissen Bauarbeiten/Infrastruktur/Logistik selbst stellen muss.


----------



## noname545 (20. August 2012)

my_gen3 schrieb:


> Frage: Wie groß ist der Ort und wer hat da wie viel bezahlt und für was genau? Bzw. da hat jeder der was bezahlt hat sicher etwas schriftliches wo solche Details stehen.
> Ich kenn solche Projekte von der Telekom eigentlich nur so, dass der Ort dann gewissen Bauarbeiten/Infrastruktur/Logistik selbst stellen muss.



also es fing so an.
Bei uns in der Gemeinde sind auch große Firmen.z.B energie, BMW, Bauunternehmen, durch ihnen fing die Beschwerde an.
Dann bekamen wir ein Brief von unserer Gemeinde, dass auch die Einwohner daran profitieren sollen, alle waren damit ein verstanden, und die Gemeinde gab den Auftrag an die Telekom weiter. Bei 2500 Einwohner müssten die Einwohner einen kleinen Betrag zahlen. Der Ausbau endete vor 3 Monaten, und auch in den Nachbardörfer wurde Glasfaser verlegt, Gesamtkosten 150000€. Unser Dorf ist nur 2 km von der nächsten Stadt entfernt, naja als Dorf kann man meine Gegend nicht nennen, da immer weiter Häuser gebaut werden. 
Problem: Ich bekomme die Leitung nicht außer ich werde Telekom Kunde das war es soweit


----------

